# summit county snow service jobs, employees and subs



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

commercial lots, easy tight routes pay twice a month, message me NOW
50-60 per hour for subcontractors with their own trucks

looking for equipment operators and sidewalks shovelers, and plow truck drivers as well
sign up early and get on a great route, employees paid weekly


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

50.00-60.00 per hour with their own trucks and their own insurance? If that's the going rate in your area I'm glad I live where I do.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff said:


> 50.00-60.00 per hour with their own trucks and their own insurance? If that's the going rate in your area I'm glad I live where I do.


You put it better than I would have.

Sorry, but I'd be loosing money subbing at thoes rates. Not enough hrs in the avg event.

What's your pay scale if we drive your truck?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I hate to say it, but he's about spot on with sub pay for the area. Granted that's for a 7.5-8 foot straight blade. 

80 an hour for trucks is average here for contractor owned trucks. 

Good luck to the op finding guys. It's been fun lately.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You mean an employee with his own truck, that you lease, insure, and buy fuel for?

Do you work or bill out your own trucks at that rate?
If not how can another business do so?

I'm not sure I could plow slow enough to make this profitable.

Good luck,


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our trucks on an hourly rate with just the front plow (8'2"/9'2" with Boss wings) bill out at $80.00 per hour. Back blade throws it to $110.00.

Not saying I like our market pricing, but it is what it is. It costs us about $60.00 per hour to run a truck with just front plow, $75.00 with back and front.


----------

